# Bussit > Turun paikallisliikenne >  Havaintoja ja uutisia Turun seudun liikenteestä - kevät 2022

## onni

Linja 612 on Turkubusin hoidettavana ainakin tammikuun alun, TLO:n Marttilan kuljettajapulan takia.

----------


## Waltsu

Iso-Heikkilän Kirstinpuiston katutyöt ovat siinä mallissa, että alueen bussilinjasto muuttuu melkoisesti: Nuutintie katkeaa ja Ruissalontien tasoristeys suljetaan.

linjat 32 ja 42 siirtyivät 3.1.22 reitille Tukholmankatu-Artturinkatu-Akselintie-Nuutintielinjat 8, 100 ja 220 jättävät 11.1.22 alkaen koko Iso-Heikkilän väliin ja ajavat suoraan Tukholmankatu-Pansiontie; linjoilta 8 ja 220 jää siis myös Patterinhaka poislinja 31 kulkee 11.1.22 alkaen edellisten välissä ajaen Tukholmankatu-Artturinkatu-Ruissalontie
Muutokset ovat pysyviä.

----------


## Sakke100

Nobinan uusia BYD-sähköbusseja on alkuvuodesta näkynyt liikenteessä muunmuassa numeroilla:
1295 YXM-797
1297 YXM-799
1319 YXM-821

----------


## eemeli113

> Nobinan uusia BYD-sähköbusseja on alkuvuodesta näkynyt liikenteessä muunmuassa numeroilla:
> 1295 YXM-797
> 1297 YXM-799
> 1319 YXM-821


Tulivat jo joulukuussa ajoon. Kuuden auton rekisteröinti jätettiin loppuvuodelle, sillä 7A:n liikennöinti alkoi tänään 10.1.2022.

----------


## Sakke100

> Tulivat jo joulukuussa ajoon. Kuuden auton rekisteröinti jätettiin loppuvuodelle.


Kyllä, mutta tässä viestiketjussa kerrotaan kevään -22 havainnoista ja uutisista.

----------


## onni

Jalon 24 on nyt TuKL 96.

----------


## onni

Nyt viikolla 2 on Auran linjalla 413 alkanut ajamaan vain EURO-6 päästötason autoja. Muuriselta 3 UZU-940 ja Nyholmilta myös 3 XNV-882.

Myös perjantaina 7.1 luovutettiin Citybusille uusi täyssähkö Volvo 7900E. Auto on 12 metriä pitkä ja tulee liikennöimään talvikaudella pääsääntöisesti Ruissalon linjaa 8. Autosta oli muutama kuva Volvon Facebookissa

----------


## bussitietäjä

> Myös perjantaina 7.1 luovutettiin Citybusille uusi täyssähkö Volvo 7900E. Auto on 12 metriä pitkä ja tulee liikennöimään talvikaudella pääsääntöisesti Ruissalon linjaa 8. Autosta oli muutama kuva Volvon Facebookissa


No nyt on nätti! Tälläisiä lisää kiitos.

----------


## 401

Eilen oli työmatkalinjalla 93 sellainen Volvo 8500LE jossa oli valkoiset LED-näytöt. Kartta näytti tunnukseksi Nobina 769. Ei ole kuvaa, valitettavasti.

----------


## onni

> Eilen oli työmatkalinjalla 93 sellainen Volvo 8500LE jossa oli valkoiset LED-näytöt. .


Näitä on kolme kappletta Turun Nobinalla. 767,769 ja 770.

----------


## kuukanko

Linjakilpien vaihto valkoisiksi taitaa olla kuitenkin uusi juttu. Tuon sarjan autoissahan oli ennen oranssit linjakilvet.

----------


## onni

Kyllä, syyskuussa vaihdettiin ainakin 770 kilvet. Muut kai vasta lokakuun puolella.

----------


## AnonyymiPseudonyymi

14.1.

Ykköstietä ajeli Vihdin kohdalla kolme Föli-väristä Scalaa Helsinkiin päin. Kaksi teliä LCD-linjakilvillä ja yksi pätkä ledikilvillä.

Olin itse ajamassa toiseen suuntaan niin en nähnyt kylkinumeroita.

----------


## 401

Tänään oli jo ajossa tuo uusi Volvo 7900. Citybus 235, XPT-687.

Kuva: https://flic.kr/p/2mXdsxM

----------


## onni

> Tänään oli jo ajossa tuo uusi Volvo 7900. Citybus 235, XPT-687


Oli torstaina 13.1 ensimmäistä päivää linjalla

----------


## jltku

> Oli torstaina 13.1 ensimmäistä päivää linjalla


Juu tulipa tuolla torstaina matkustettua linjalla 8.

----------


## onni

Mainittakoon vielä, että Volvon testiauto MUY-790 (7900E) on TuKL:lla testissä. Kylkinumero 97 ja ajanut ainakin 55A ja 73.

----------


## Eppu

> Mainittakoon vielä, että Volvon testiauto MUY-790 (7900E) on TuKL:lla testissä. Kylkinumero 97 ja ajanut ainakin 55A ja 73.


Taisin nähdä tuon auton myynti-ilmoituksenkin jossain, en vain muista että missä.

----------


## bussitietäjä

> Taisin nähdä tuon auton myynti-ilmoituksenkin jossain, en vain muista että missä.


Nettikoneessa sekä Volvon sivuilla ainakin.
https://m.nettikone.com/volvo/7900e-...koauto/2117740

----------


## onni

Turkubus 1614/99

----------


## Waltsu

30.1.2022 Linjalla 56 TuKLin kirjoissa oleva auto nro 96, jossa etuoven yläpuolella edelleen "Jalo Bus Oy", jonka riveissä se palveli numerolla 24.

----------


## MB1

Onkos SL:n 822,824 - 826 vielä liikenteessä ?

----------


## onni

> Onkos SL:n 822,824 - 826 vielä liikenteessä ?


Ei ole ollut heinäkuun 2021 jälkeen

----------


## Jonne Rantalainen

24.1.2022 oli SL 826 linjalla 60. Tämän havainnon teki eräs harrastaja.

----------


## onni

3.2 aamulla Savonlinja 420/2B

----------


## 401

32 ja 42 palaavat noin neljäksi viikoksi vielä vanhalle reitilleen. https://www.foli.fi/fi/message/156222

----------


## onni

Muuriselle vastikään tullut 8900LE, JMG-220 on saanut numeron 117.

----------


## Driver200

> Muuriselle vastikään tullut 8900LE, JMG-220 on saanut numeron 117.


En tiedä onko kyseinen auto ollut aiemmin liikenteessä, mutta itse bongasin sen tänään ensimmäistä kertaa linjalla 23A. En ole aivan varma, mutta mielestäni auton nokka ei näytä fölinkeltaiselta, muu auto onkin sopivasti peitetty mainosteipeillä.  :Smile: 



Tuon 117:n lisäksi Turkuun on tullut toinenkin hankinta BusPartnerilta, eli GOC-909 kilpinen Volvo 9700H / B11R vuosimallia 2011. Tämä auto luovutettiin LS-Liikennelinjoille tänään ja bongasinkin sen jo V-S Bussipalveluiden pihasta Orikedolta. Auto tulee siis saaristobussiliikenteeseen. BusPartnerin Instagram-julkaisu.

----------


## onni

> En ole aivan varma, mutta mielestäni auton nokka ei näytä fölinkeltaiselta, muu auto onkin sopivasti peitetty mainosteipeillä.


Kyseistä autoa toisiaan ei ole maalattu tilaajaväritykseen, vaan on edelleen Norjan Brakar-joukkoliikenneviranomaisen väreissä. Ongelma on hyvin ratkaistu tuolla mainosteipillä.

----------


## 401

> Eilen oli työmatkalinjalla 93 sellainen Volvo 8500LE jossa oli valkoiset LED-näytöt. Kartta näytti tunnukseksi Nobina 769. Ei ole kuvaa, valitettavasti.


Siis nämähän ovatkin ihan kummallisia autoja. Perä on kuin 8500, mutta keula on kuin 8900  :Razz:

----------


## onni

> Siis nämähän ovatkin ihan kummallisia autoja. Perä on kuin 8500, mutta keula on kuin 8900


Volvo 8500LE Facelift 😉

----------


## Waltsu

15.2.22 klo 17 aikaan TuKL 40 hyytyneenä Brahenkadulla Brahenpihan kohdalla. Käytössä vain yksi kaista yhdellä vilkkaimmista bussikaduista.

----------


## Sakke100

> 15.2.22 klo 17 aikaan TuKL 40 hyytyneenä Brahenkadulla Brahenpihan kohdalla. Käytössä vain yksi kaista yhdellä vilkkaimmista bussikaduista.



Suurinpiirtein samoihin aikoihin oli Puutorin kulmalla hyytyneenä Yutong Nyholm 55 risteysalueella suojatien päällä.

----------


## Waltsu

Ookasin 23.2. illalla Katariinasta keskustaan ja ysipä päätti mennä Myllytunnelin läpi. Mitään näkyvää estettä en normaalireitillä havainnut.

----------


## onni

Vainio 98/702. Vuoden 2003 9700H.

----------


## 401

Fölin tämän hetken hauskin liikennetiedote on kyllä Kirstinpuiston rakentamiseen liittyvä linjojen 32 ja 42 "poikkeusreitti" (eli paluu reitille Ruissalontien kautta) jonka piti kestää neljä viikkoa. Tällä hetkellä kestoarvio on 7.2.2022 - 17.4.2022, eli 10 viikkoa  :Laughing: 

Ei oikein mahdy ymmärrykeen, miksi tuon uuden reitin kanssa piti kiirehtiä. Eikö sen olisi voinut ottaa käyttöön sitten kun alue on jotain muutakin kuin vain rakennustyömaa?

Ja miten mahtaa reitit muuttua sitten, kun uusi Iso-Heikkiläntie valmistuu ja Ruissalontie katkaistaan? ( Karttalinkki Turun kaavakarttaan )

https://www.foli.fi/fi/message/156222

----------


## Jonne Rantalainen

Havainto tehty datasta, toivottavasti ei haittaa. Sen mukaan V-S 11 on linjalla 15. Tuo V-S 11 ajoi Imatralla elokuusta 2021 maaliskuuhun 2022.

----------


## Sakke100

Fölin kesäaikataulukirja ajalle 25.04. - 25.09. näytti ilmestyneen paperisena. Muutoksia mm. linjoille 9 ja 60, jotka jatkavat Vaalasta Varissuolle.

----------


## onni

Muurisen pihalla kesän Yutongeja

VM:n kuva: https://vm1.1g.fi/kuvat/2022/Toukokuu/IMG_8070.jpg

----------


## Waltsu

Bongasin 19.5. kaupungilla pari uutta Yutongia:

Citybus 10 (LPM-572)
Nyholm 66 (LPM-575)

----------


## Waltsu

Lisää uusia Yutongeja, bongattu 20.5.:

Citybus 1 (LPM-571)
Muurinen 132 (LPM-577) ja 133 (LPM-576)

----------


## Ivecomies

Montako uutta Yutongia Turkuun on nyt tulossa? ja onko tulossa jotain muutakin kalustoa niiden lisäksi?

----------


## 401

Kukahan oikein mahtaa vastata bussien linjakilpien teksteistä?

https://vm1.1g.fi/kuvat/2022/Toukokuu/IMG_8319.jpg
"PiikiöPaimio Paimionteitä"

https://rvleino.kuvat.fi/kuvat/2022/...uu/jalo_92.jpg
Noissa vaihteli teksti "Impivaara Uimahalli" - "Impivaaran Simhall"

----------


## onni

> Montako uutta Yutongia Turkuun on nyt tulossa? ja onko tulossa jotain muutakin kalustoa niiden lisäksi?


Yhdeksän kappaletta linjoille 9 ja 60. Olikos joku yölinjakin?

----------


## Rokko

> Kukahan oikein mahtaa vastata bussien linjakilpien teksteistä?
> 
> https://vm1.1g.fi/kuvat/2022/Toukokuu/IMG_8319.jpg
> "PiikiöPaimio Paimionteitä"
> 
> https://rvleino.kuvat.fi/kuvat/2022/...uu/jalo_92.jpg
> Noissa vaihteli teksti "Impivaara Uimahalli" - "Impivaaran Simhall"


Nuo yutongin linjakilvet on ohjelmoitu kilpitoimittajan toimesta.

----------


## 401

Miksi ihmeessä linjan 12 bussi on ajanut Sofiankadulla?  :Eek: 

https://rvleino.kuvat.fi/kuvat/2022/Toukokuu/sl_70.jpg

----------


## TAKAMOOTTORI

Puutarhakadulla oli sunnuntaina jotkut markkinat tms. Linja kiertää silloin tuolta.

----------


## Waltsu

25.5. lisää Yutongeja:

Jalo 38 (LPM-570)
Turkubus 1602 (LPM-573)

----------


## onni

Ja Jalo 37 on LPM-569

----------


## 401

LPM-577 oli viime viikolla tilausajossa Logomolla. https://www.flickr.com/photos/jimila...n/52100497328/

----------

